
Hall of API Shame: The Boolean Trap - cpeterso
http://ariya.ofilabs.com/2011/08/hall-of-api-shame-boolean-trap.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Silly; most coding tools have hove-to-get-API-definition. No, I don't' assume
destroy(false) doesn't destroy the object, that's just goofy. It means the 1st
argument is false; hover and find out it means (whatever it means).

